# Several Firsts



## khobson (Jan 14, 2013)

I have only made 6 or so pens to date and they have all been "twist" pens with a friction polish finish. I am an assistant principal at a middle school and my cohort had a birthday coming up so I thought I would venture out and try something new. This is my first attempt at a rollerball using a segmented blank I picked up from Woodcraft. The kit is a Junior Gent from Timberbits in chrome. This is also my first CA finish. Although there is plenty of room for improvement....I was pleased that the recipient was quite happy with the end result. 

[attachment=16300]


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice Pen for sure!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, That's an eye catcher. Good photo also. I see why Joe collects pens. Never seen so many pretty little writing sticks befor WB. You guys are awesome.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful job on that one. And I'm impressed for it being your first CA finish... I've avoided that so far, but may have to jump into it one day. You done good!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 19, 2013)

And so you should pleased that the recipient was quite happy with the end result!
Your Form, Fit and Finish look great.
Well done. 

Les


----------

